# Poppy not responding after 2nd jab



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Poppy had her second injection at 5pm today and at 6.30 she is really lethargic and not responding to her name at all. Is this common?

Any advice welcome....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Is she drinking water? Has she eaten any food?


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Clare,

She isn't doing anything. She put herself to bed and won't respond to her name being called. Feeling very worried....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Some dogs can be poorly after their jabs just like some babies get a temperature after injections. It's natural for her to want to be on her own for a while if her body is busy building immunity. I've known a few dogs who were like this and within 24hours they were fine. 

The key things is to ensure she is hydrated so make sure she drinks some water or give her an ice cube to play with. Try not to worry too much about food as long as she is drinking. Keep an eye on her and I'm sure she will be fine by the morning.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

they can go very quiet, Delta was shivery too. give round her sholders and neck a soft but firm rub just to make sure the ingection is destrabuted. sometimes it stays in a wee pocket in the skin making them feel a wee bit off.

but other than that its normal for them to be a bit off, she will be fine by tomorrow.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

JR1 said:


> Poppy had her second injection at 5pm today and at 6.30 she is really lethargic and not responding to her name at all. Is this common?
> 
> Any advice welcome....


Hi Jane,

It isn't overly common but yes it does happen - there are several pups on this forum who have had the same experience. It does sound as if she has had a reaction to the second injection.
The most important thing is to keep her hydrated - so ensure she has access to water and make sure she drinks.
From the majority of cases we have read on the forum it tends to last 24-48 hours - however if you have any concern phone the vet - they would know about this and should be able to reassure you over the phone.
Hope this helps and I hope Poppy bounces back soon x

Stephen xx


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoken to the out of hours vet. She advised I came in to see her as Poppy's breathing was really fast even though she was asleep. I had my coat on to take her and got her up to put her in her car carrier. I offered her a drink which she took and after a few moments hesitation she nibbled some food too. 

I was overjoyed that she was at least funtioning even though she had the saddest face ever.

Spoke to the vet again who said maybe monitor it at home and call back if she deteriorates. 

She went back to sleep immediately and is still breathing quite fast.

Thanks all for your immediate responses. I will sleep downstairs with her to see how she gets on tonight.

She also hasn't done a poo since she woke this morning so worried about that too!

Thanks guys.

Jane.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Jane. Sorry to hear Poppy's jab didn't go so well. I hope she is feeling better soon.

We went through very similar experience with Boston about 6 weeks ago. He just came back from the vets and laid on the carpet for 5 hours, no movement, fast breathing and was non-responsive. It was absolutely terrifying...as a new puppy parent I didn't know whether it was serious or not, so I called the vet and they asked us to come in. Whilst I was on the phone to them, the cheeky bugger gets up for the first time and wees on the carpet, turns and looks at me like 'what's the big deal mum?'. Talk about stress and relief at the same time. He was back to his normal self in 24hrs...I hope Poppy will be too.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent was the same with his first jabs, I think the experience on top of it all was too much.
We kept him comfy and made sure he had water and ice cubes when he was a little more alert. 

As a new puppy owner it's terrifying, I know just how you feel!

Hope Poppy is feeling better this morning


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Happy to announce Poppy is back to her lovable, playful and unfortunately biting self. Such relief. I slept with her downstairs and she was fine in the night. It was such a horrible experience as you just don't know what to do to help!

I on the other hand feel lousy with a throat infection!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Great to hear that Poppy is back to her normal self again xx

We have heard of similar experiences where some puppies react to the second jab. We hear it most when Nobivac is used by the vet - these injections are normally carried out at 8 weeks and then at 10 weeks - whereas Eurican / Vanguard is 8 weeks and then 12 weeks.

Stephen x


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Very worrying for you but glad shes back to her old self!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww well I'm really glad she's ok  
Now swap roles and have Poppy sleeping by your side in bed!


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

Griff had a reaction to his second injection. He slept a lot and I don't know what the vet did but he was very sore around the area that the jab went into he. Hubby thinks he hit a muscle. He yelped whenever we touched him. He never had his supper either but managed to have a samll drink. Very worrying at the time but of course he slept all night and was bounding about as usual the next morning.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad she's back to normal. Just a point for those whose pups reacted badly to their jabs - when you come to the annual booster you may want to discuss with your vet whether you will give a full booster every year. I read that an annual booster is not necessary for some of the diseases - each one lasts for a different period of time, and my vet confirmed this. This year my vet was only able to offer me the combined jab, but has promised that by next year I should be able to opt out of some of the contents and have them done every few years as appropriate instead. Sorry to be so vague - I can't remember how long each one lasts for, but for those who, like me, prefer to give only essential vaccines and avoid over-vaccination, there is an alternative.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Jane

Apologies for only just catching up with your news. Glad to hear Poppy has bounced back now and all is well.  x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Glad she's back to normal. Just a point for those whose pups reacted badly to their jabs - when you come to the annual booster you may want to discuss with your vet whether you will give a full booster every year. I read that an annual booster is not necessary for some of the diseases - each one lasts for a different period of time, and my vet confirmed this. This year my vet was only able to offer me the combined jab, but has promised that by next year I should be able to opt out of some of the contents and have them done every few years as appropriate instead. Sorry to be so vague - I can't remember how long each one lasts for, but for those who, like me, prefer to give only essential vaccines and avoid over-vaccination, there is an alternative.




If you want further information on vaccines do check out Vaccine section on our website.

I am an owner who does partial Vaccinations as that is my personal preference after research. 


and Jane Glad to hear all is well with Poppy


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad Poppy is back to her old self. Now your turn to get better


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> So glad Poppy is back to her old self. Now your turn to get better


Thanks Julie. Nice to see another local! I'm south side where are you?

Thanks everyone for your lovely words and advice. It's a good job Poppy isn't out and about yet as I now have no voice so she would never hear me calling her back!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Great to hear that Poppy is back to her normal self again xx
> 
> We have heard of similar experiences where some puppies react to the second jab. We hear it most when Nobivac is used by the vet - these injections are normally carried out at 8 weeks and then at 10 weeks - whereas Eurican / Vanguard is 8 weeks and then 12 weeks.
> 
> Stephen x


We use Nobivac and have done so for many years- it has been very rare that we have had a puppy react to the vaccine in the 10 years i have been there.If Nobivac has a more common occurance of reactions, in my experience these must be very small. I hope!!

With Nobivac our vaccination protocol is:
1st vaccination DHPPI + L 
(distemper, canine hepatitis,parvovirus,parainfluenza + leptospirosis)
2nd vaccination DHPPI + L 
year 1 booster DHPPI + L 
year 2 booster PI + L 
(parainfluenza + leptospirosis)
year 3 booster PI + L
year 4 booster DHPPI + L 
year 5 booster PI + L
year 6 booster PI + L.........and so on 

If the dog has yearly kennel cough vaccination then they get the kennel cough vacc and lepto KC + L instead of PI + L as the KC vacc contains PI.

It is best to discuss with your vet as protocols will change around the country as to what diseases ar common in your area. This works well for us.


----------

